# Cheapskate



## navarrowinemaker

My boss is a real cheapskate.


----------



## Manuela

welcome to the forum

"Il mio capo e`proprio tirato"

that's the one I could come up on the spot..still thinking


----------



## Manuela

"Taccagno"..is another word, it finally came to me..
" il mio capo e` un vero taccagno"


----------



## Silvia

Hi navarrowinemaker,

welcome to the WR Forums 

Were you asking for a translation into Italian? If so, is your boss male of female? Please always add some context for a proper translation.

Does cheapskate have to do with money only?


----------



## lsp

Ho sempre sentito "tirchio." Sbagliato?


----------



## Manuela

lsp said:
			
		

> Ho sempre sentito "tirchio." Sbagliato?


 
no, it's not wrong, tirchio would work too! thanks Isp


----------



## Narda

Just wanted to say that my boss is also a cheapskate... my luck!


----------



## mimitabby

spilorcio?  zio papperone e' uno spilorcio


----------



## Manuela

mimitabby said:
			
		

> spilorcio? zio papperone e' uno spilorcio


 
That's a nice one too...I just had a flashback to my Topolino reading years..


----------



## Lorena1970

Hi all,

I found a curious (not to say wrong...?) use of the word "*cheapskate*", referred, in an Italian sentence, to the urban environment.

" La buona architettura può attingere dalla tecnologia cosi come dai materiali più poveri del *cheapskate* urbano" (non comment on the useless use of an English word in an Italian context)

Is someone able to tell me:

1) Is it correct to use this word in this context???
2) what does it mean, given that the OED says:
*cheapskate* - noun - informal - a miserly person. she told him he was a cheapskate. [ as modifier ] : cheapskate bosses are still paying women peanuts compared to male workers.

"...I materiali più poveri dei *poveracci/tirchi/taccagni cittadini/metropolitani*"...?????

Or am I missing something?

Thank you


----------



## Pat (√2)

Lorena1970 said:


> " La buona architettura può attingere dalla tecnologia cosi come dai materiali più poveri del *cheapskate* urbano"


Ma ciao! Scommetto che voleva dire _cheapscape_.


----------



## Lorena1970

Pat (√2) said:


> Ma ciao! Scommetto che voleva dire _*cheapscape*_.



Che sarebbe??? L'OED non me lo dà, e WR nemmeno, e nemmeno FreeDictionary.....Pat? What's that word???


----------



## joanvillafane

I think it's just an error.  Who knows what they were thinking?
that "cheapskate" means the same as "cheap" ?
that "cheapskate" can be used as an adejctive?
in any case, it's wrong.

edit: cross with Pat - Hi! - yes "cheapscape" is a word and also fits here.


----------



## Pat (√2)

Lorena1970 said:


> Pat? What's that word???


Ah... Chiama in causa "l'estetica del relitto", dice Riccardo Dell'Osso, che non so chi sia ma m'ispira. Qui c'è una sfilza di libri dove si cita questo cheapscape.
Forse nel tuo caso significa qualcosa tipo "paesaggio urbano degradato, metà caos, metà squallore" 

*Edit*. Ah, vedi che Joan la ammette tra le parole?


----------



## Lorena1970

Pat (√2) said:


> Ah... Chiama in causa "l'estetica del relitto", dice Riccardo Dell'Osso, che non so chi sia ma m'ispira. Qui c'è una sfilza di libri dove si cita questo cheapscape.
> Forse nel tuo caso significa qualcosa tipo "paesaggio urbano degradato, metà caos, metà squallore"
> 
> *Edit*. Ah, vedi che Joan la ammette tra le parole?



Sì, è come dici. Ho cercato. Ma è usato quasi esclusivamente per Gehry. Comunque mi interessava essere certa che CHEAPSKATE fosse un errore. Lo ero, ma meglio verificare con gli amici di WR!


----------



## alicip

*cheapscape *= A landscaping scheme that incorporates rock, mulch, and plantings that, once in place, require little or no further expense, upkeep, or work such as watering or mowing, thus saving the owner time and money. A combination of landscape and cheapskate.


----------



## Lorena1970

alicip said:


> *cheapscape *= A landscaping scheme that incorporates rock, mulch, and plantings that, once in place, require little or no further expense, upkeep, or work such as watering or mowing, thus saving the owner time and money. A combination of landscape and cheapskate.



Scusa ma dissento: in architettura CHEAPSCAPE è un paesaggio desolato post-industriale popolato di detriti di varia natura, come dai link di Pat.
"A combination of landscape and CHEAPSKATE" means nothing to me, as CHEAPSKATE only means STINGY.  "Una combinazione di paesaggio e tirchi"... 
Let's see if natives have their say.


----------



## alicip

Mah, se sbagliano loro, allora sbaglio anch'io. Comunque "cheapscape" non è una parola che esiste nella lingua inglese. E' solo un'invenzione di questo Tizio. Ho trovato anche questo materiale - vedi se può esserti utile:
Cheapscape Architect
Frank Gehry's radical and unusual style is not easily defined, although he has long referred to the past, borrowing from both Eastern and Western architectural traditions, and is usually ranked as a postmodernist. His ties to minimalist and conceptual art are apparent, as well. He blends architecture with qualities of art and sculpture, creating playful homes and buildings that push the limits of design. *He is especially known for his use of inexpensive and unusual building materials, coining his own term for this style: "cheapscape architecture." One of his goals is to create a look of incompletion. This unfinished, minimalist quality, coupled with materials such as metal panels, plywood, and chain-link fences, often gives his buildings the look of industrial structures rather than the homes and museums that they in fact are. *Although Gehry works in an avant-garde, and even antiarchitectural manner, he has increasingly designed major public buildings and has received international recognition and respect. His steady work in the 1980s is reflected in his receipt of the prestigious international Pritzker Prize in 1987.
Vent'anni fa Frank Owen Gehry creò per sé e la sua famiglia una addizione a una piccola casa in stile nei sobborghi di Los Angeles. *La costruzione era realizzata con materiali disadorni presi dalla strada e montati con fare collagista e traballante.* Si poteva pensare, allora, alla ricerca di uno stravagante artista-architetto senza possibilità di impatto nell'operatività seria e concreta dell'architettura. Sappiamo che il contrario si è rivelato vero. *Con quella casa prendeva corpo il Cheapscape, e cioè la presa di coscienza del valore estetico del paesaggio povero, derelitto, disadorno*. 
La nuova esperienza estetica comincia con l'ampliamento della _Casa Gehry_, a Santa Monica, che progetta per se stesso. La casa preesistente viene avvolta all’interno di un nuovo fabbricato a forma di “U” attraverso un’operazione che possiamo definire di “_assemblamento_”, di accatastamento di pezzi, apparentemente senza una logica compositiva. *Nasce così, un’estetica rivolta ad assemblare materiali secondo la tecnica “off the selve” (via dallo scaffale) come fossero materiali provenienti da un deposito e riutilizzati, senza essere trattati. In questa fase Gehry mette in atto quello che egli stesso chiama "cheapscape", termine che ha il significato di "paesaggio povero”, un sentire informale, disadorno e povero, un paesaggio fatto di bulloni e reti metalliche che evocava il negozio di ferramenta del nonno (luogo dello strumento).* Questo scenario trae spunto dalla Pop Art che porta prepotentemente sotto i propri riflettori gli aspetti della vita popolare e il background delle grandi città come Los Angeles, diventa fonte di ispirazione per gli artisti.

Qui invece parlano di "cheapskate landscape" (Sylvia Crowe).


----------



## Lorena1970

alicip said:


> Qui invece parlano di "cheapskate landscape"



Cannot understand the meaning


----------



## Pat (√2)

alicip said:


> Mah, se sbagliano loro, allora sbaglio anch'io. Comunque "cheapscape" non è una parola che esiste nella lingua inglese. E' solo un'invenzione di questo Tizio.
> Qui invece parlano di "cheapskate landscape" (Sylvia Crowe).


Non ho capito:
1) la parola non esiste;
2) la parola è un neologismo che significa - come aveva appena detto Lorena - "paesaggio desolato/disadorno/derelitto/povero/...";
3) la parola è la contrazione di "cheapskate landscape", come da Urban Dictionary.
Quale delle tre?


----------



## Lorena1970

Pat (√2) said:


> 3) la parola è la contrazione di "cheapskate landscape", come da Urban Dictionary.



 Come fa "cheapscape" ad essere la contrazione di "cheapskate landscape"...?


----------



## alicip

Guarda se ti può essere d'aiuto, guarda questo video: vedrai che Frank Gehry stesso nel capitolo 4 (Cheapskate Architecture) minuto 16:03-16:07 circa dice appunto che ha chiamato questo suo nuovo stile "*cheapskate *architecture" e NON "cheapscape architecture". Ciò detto, penso si riferisca al fatto che questo suo nuovo stile è una specie di "architettura povera". A mio avviso questa combinazione (cheapskate + architecture) per quanto insolita possa sembrare ha appunto questo significato: architettura realizzata senza spendere tanti soldi usando materiali poveri (per così dire) come se fosse appunto creata da persone spilorce.


----------



## Lorena1970

alicip said:


> Guarda se ti può essere d'aiuto, guarda questo video: vedrai che Frank Gehry stesso nel capitolo 4 (Cheapskate Architecture) minuto 16:03-16:07 circa dice appunto che ha chiamato questo suo nuovo stile "*cheapskate *architecture" e NON "cheapscape architecture". Ciò detto, penso si riferisca al fatto che questo suo nuovo stile è una specie di "architettura povera". A mio avviso questa combinazione (cheapskate + architecture) per quanto insolita possa sembrare ha appunto questo significato: architettura realizzata senza spendere tanti soldi usando materiali poveri (per così dire) come se fosse appunto creata da persone spilorce.



Grazie : conosco Gehry piuttosto bene direi...il termine e proprio mutuato da lui e sono sicura sia CHEAPSCAPE = paesaggio povero/scarno/ (-scape significa vista etc.)Guarderò il video ma davvero non ho dubbi. Riguardo al significato che presupponi mi dispiace ma non sono davvero d accordo...!


----------



## Mary49

Lorena1970 said:


> -scape significa vista etc.


Puoi dirci dove si può trovare questo significato di "-scape"???  

http://www.etymonline.com/index.php?term=landscape 
"c. 1600, "painting representing natural scenery," from Dutch landschap, from Middle Dutch landscap "region," from land "land" (see land) + -scap "-ship, condition" (see -ship). Originally introduced as a painters' term. Old English had cognate landscipe, and compare similarly formed Old High German lantscaf, German Landschaft, Old Norse landskapr. Meaning "tract of land with its distinguishing characteristics" is from 1886".
Il termine "cheapscape" può essere davvero l'unione di *cheap*skate e land*scape*.


----------



## Lorena1970

Free Dictionary. Ho l iPhone in tilt non riesco a copiare....




*-scape*
a combining form extracted fromlandscape, with the meaning “an extensive view, scenery,” or “a picture or representation” of such a view, as specified by the initial element: cityscape; moonscape.
Random House Kernerman Webster's College Dictionary, © 2010 K Dictionaries Ltd. Copyright 2005, 1997, 1991 by Random House, Inc. All rights reserved.

"As specified by the initial element" > "cheap" definisce la qualità del suffisso. Semplicemente.
"Vista" ovviamente nel senso di "vista paesaggistica"


----------



## alicip

Lorena1970 said:


> Grazie : conosco Gehry piuttosto bene direi...il termine e proprio mutuato da lui e sono sicura sia CHEAPSCAPE = paesaggio povero/scarno/ (-scape significa vista etc.)Guarderò il video ma davvero non ho dubbi. Riguardo al significato che presupponi mi dispiace ma non sono davvero d accordo...!


Guardalo guardalo...vedrai che dice "CHEAPSKATE". Quanto al significato di "CHEAPSKATE ARCHITECTURE", ti consiglio calorosamente di prendere in considerazione quanto segue:
1. Frank Gehry gained widespread attention for his "Easy Edges" line of laminated cardboard furniture, a precursor to his 1976 series of designs for *"CHEAPSKATE architecture" which many experts named "junkitecture." *
2. Gehry himself has often insisted on what is obvious to any viewer of his buildings, namely, *the cheapness of their materials — "cheapskate architecture"*...
3. The man who had made his name in the late 1970s in Southern California with what he called* “cheapskate” architecture—a promiscuous use of corrugated metal and chain-link fencing, lots of exposed wall and ceiling studs*—suddenly became a reluctant insider. After years of less glamorous work on small-scale and avant-garde projects—among the most notable of them his own house,* a collage of cheapskate materials and colliding planes* wrapped around a 1930s Santa Monica bungalow—Gehry has found himself in the potentially suffocating embrace of the Establishment.
4. *Cheapskate:* Gehry’s self-described “cheapskate” architecture is on full display here, especially in the blocky rear portions of the museum. This approach rejects the fusion of material and form in more traditional civic architecture. It also alludes to the budgetary limitations of this project or any cultural institution. More broadly, it alludes to the gap between the economic organization of society (apparently solid yet prone to sudden upheavals) and the aesthetic production of art (inessential yet uplifting). 
5. “I was fascinated with raw buildings, fascinated with Rauschenberg, Judd, Andre, with people who were making art—high art—*with junk. … I called it ‘Cheapskate Architecture.’”*- *architect Frank Gehry*
6. https://books.google.it/books?id=WEpc5tPgCU8C&pg=PA182&lpg=PA182&dq="+cheapskate+architecture"&source=bl&ots=qoWxtKxiaC&sig=JX2fayG9w4dCw9Y5HtAQTPi1WR0&hl=it&sa=X&ei=BU6OVZq4F4HlUrGdj5gI&ved=0CFAQ6AEwBw#v=onepage&q=%22%20cheapskate%20architecture%22&f=false
7. https://books.google.it/books?id=c2Kwa-EZR2IC&pg=PA29&lpg=PA29&dq="+cheapskate+architecture"&source=bl&ots=stLtENGjX7&sig=QbpSBedgZV8wKuUDgRyBJP9CtWw&hl=it&sa=X&ei=BU6OVZq4F4HlUrGdj5gI&ved=0CFsQ6AEwCQ#v=onepage&q=%22%20cheapskate%20architecture%22&f=false


Ciò detto, rimango al mio parere iniziale: "cheapskate architecture" = "architettura povera" o simili. 

P.S. - Ho parlato anche col Prof. David Crystal, un nostro caro amico di famiglia, il quale è totalmente d'accordo con questa interpretazione. 




> Il termine "cheapscape" può essere davvero l'unione di *cheap*skate e land*scape*.


Infatti è questo ciò che ho pensato sin dall'inizio (vista l'etimologia delle rispettive parole) anche se "CHEAPSCAPE" NON è una parola inglese - è SOLO un'invenzione di qualcuno. Ma siccome non c'è dubbio sul fatto che lui dica "CHEAPSKATE", smetterò di scervellarmi inutilmente.


----------



## Lorena1970

Non so che dirti, evidentemente ci sono versioni differenti. Approfondirò . Sul fatto che cheapscape sia stata inventata non ho mai avuto dubbi: l ha inventata lui stesso! Cheapskate continua a non convincermi ma è naturale che nell'ambito delle analisi storiche esistano varie teorie. Non ho il cellulare di Frankie, sic!, ma posso verificare a breve presso un suo amico. Giusto una verifica.


----------



## Mary49

Ho letto e riletto il thread e mi permetto di dare la mia umile opinione: i due termini "cheapskate" e "cheapscape" sono (e devono essere) usati in modo diverso. "Cheapskate" può essere considerato un attributo, e in questo senso ha ragione Alicip, in quanto il termine è abbinato ad "architecture", e l'ho trovato abbinato anche ad altri sostantivi, tipo "house", "living" ecc. Ma "cheapscape", secondo me, è un sostantivo, e come si vede nel post iniziale di Lorena, è seguito dall'aggettivo "urbano". Chi ha usato "*cheapskate *urbano", a mio avviso, ha commesso un errore, forse non sapendo bene cos'è il "cheapscape". Do quindi ragione a Pat (che come sempre l'ha vista giusta) e mi pare che l'espressione "*cheapscape *urbano" (e non "*cheapskate*") sia quella corretta.


----------



## alicip

Lorena1970 said:


> Non so che dirti, evidentemente ci sono versioni differenti. Approfondirò . Sul fatto che cheapscape sia stata inventata non ho mai avuto dubbi: l ha inventata lui stesso! Cheapskate continua a non convincermi ma è naturale che nell'ambito delle analisi storiche esistano varie teorie. Non ho il cellulare di Frankie, sic!, ma posso verificare a breve presso un suo amico. Giusto una verifica.


Tu guarda il video e ti convincerai.  Infatti la reference #5 (“I was fascinated with raw buildings, fascinated with Rauschenberg, Judd, Andre, with people who were making art—high art—*with junk. … I called it ‘Cheapskate Architecture.’”*- *architect Frank Gehry*) è presa appunto da quell'intervista che lui fece all'Aspen Institute. Concordo con Mary per quanto concerne l'uso delle due parole. Aspetto delucidazioni in merito alla parola "CHEAPSCAPE" dal nostro caro amico il prof. David Crystal e ti farò sapere se vuoi. Comunque, dimmi se vuoi sapere cosa mi ha detto lo stesso riguardo al concetto di "CHEAPSKATE Architecture".


----------



## Lorena1970

Concordo in parte con Mary: brava!!!

In parte nel senso che riferendosi a FG, che ha inventato il termine riferito all'architettura, ci sono versioni controverse entrambe attestate, in parte, da testi autorevoli, poiché alcune utilizzano cheapscape ( che continuo a considerare giusta anche nella locuzione "cheapscape architecture", sempre riferita al suo stile iniziale, ovvero quello che derivo dalla costruzione della sua stessa casa, vedi "il creators do sogni") e altri "cheapskate". In ogni caso la riflessione di Mary mi fa pensare e comunque risolve definitivamente il mio quesito. Grazie!

@ alicip: non credo che mi convincerei, e comunque non si tratta di avere ragione a tutti i costi . Come ho detto, esistono entrambi i termini (uso proprio o improprio che sia) e l'unica risposta definitiva si otterrebbe chiedendolo a lui. Cosa non semplice....! (Inoltre non escludo errori di trascrizione, anche da madrelingua. Le interviste sono sbobinate e raramente chi le redige chiede delucidazioni sui termini al diretto interessato)


----------



## alicip

Lorena1970 said:


> Concordo in parte con Mary: brava!!!
> 
> In parte nel senso che riferendosi a FG, che ha inventato il termine riferito all'architettura, ci sono versioni controverse entrambe attestate, in parte, da testi autorevoli, poiché alcune utilizzano cheapscape ( che continuo a considerare giusta anche nella locuzione "cheapscape architecture", sempre riferita al suo stile iniziale, ovvero quello che derivo dalla costruzione della sua stessa casa, vedi "il creators do sogni") e altri "cheapskate". In ogni caso la riflessione di Mary mi fa pensare e comunque risolve definitivamente il mio quesito. Grazie!


Guarda che Mary dice che con "architecture" deve andare "cheapskate" (che può essere usato anche come attributo) e NON "cheapscape" (che può avere solo funzione di sostantivo). Anch'io la vedo sempre così.


----------



## Lorena1970

alicip said:


> Guarda che Mary dice che con "architecture" deve andare "cheapskate" (che può essere usato anche come attributo) e NON "cheapscape" (che può avere solo funzione di sostantivo). Anch'io la vedo sempre così.


Infatti se leggi bene ho proprio obiettato quello...motivo del mio essere soli in parte d accordo .


----------



## alicip

Lorena1970 said:


> Infatti se leggi bene ho proprio obiettato quello...motivo del mio essere soli in parte d accordo .


Non è che io voglio avere ragione a tutti i costi. Volevo solo darti una mano. La domanda è: "Mr. Gehry ha detto "fischi" o "fiaschi"?"  Il video non lascia dubbi - ha detto "CHEAPSKATE ARCHITECTURE". Ora, se tu lo vuoi leggere e intendere come "CHEAPSCAPE ARCHITECTURE" nonostante lui abbia detto "CHEAPSKATE", questa è tutta un'altra storia. Buona giornata.


----------



## Lorena1970

alicip said:


> Non è che io voglio avere ragione a tutti i costi. Il video non lascia dubbi - ha detto "CHEAPSKATE ARCHITECTURE"


Ti ringrazio per le ricerche ma proprio dopo aver visto il video (se avevo dubbi) confermo, per le mie orecchie, che dice "cheapscape" ovviamente pronunciato alla californiana. Io il mio dubbio l'ho risolto, poiché riguardava la scorrettezza di "urban chapskate". Sul resto vi lascio discutere poiché ho già espresso la mia opinione e la mantengo. Grazie mille!


----------



## joanvillafane

Well I watched it too, and I have no idea what Lorena means by "alla californiana."  He says "cheapskate" very clearly.


----------



## Lorena1970

joanvillafane said:


> Well I watched it too, and I have no idea what Lorena means by "alla californiana."  He says "cheapskate" very clearly.


I mean that it is not British English which, to my ears of course, is better understandable.

This author: 
Bruce Lindsay studied at the Yale School of Architecture; he is now Associate Head at the School of Architecture at Carnegie Mellon University in Pittsburgh (USA).

says "cheapscape"

Honestly, I think the issue is controversial.


----------



## alicip

joanvillafane said:


> Well I watched it too, and I have no idea what Lorena means by "alla californiana."  He says "cheapskate" very clearly.


It's absolutely clear he says "CHEAPSKATE".   



Lorena1970 said:


> Ti ringrazio per le ricerche ma proprio dopo aver visto il video (se avevo dubbi) confermo, per le mie orecchie, che dice "cheapscape" ovviamente pronunciato alla californiana. Io il mio dubbio l'ho risolto, poiché riguardava la scorrettezza di "urban chapskate". Sul resto vi lascio discutere poiché ho già espresso la mia opinione e la mantengo. Grazie mille!


Prego. Guarda, io sono americano di NYC e anche se vivo in Italia da più di 15 anni non credo che possa sbagliarmi sulla pronuncia di 2 parole come "cheapskate" e "cheapscape" anche se pronunciate "alla californiana". Certo, a meno che io non sia diventato sordo, ma ti assicuro che non è questo il caso.


----------



## Pat (√2)

Mary49 said:


> i due termini "cheapskate" e "cheapscape" sono (e devono essere) usati in modo diverso. "Cheapskate" può essere considerato un attributo, e in questo senso ha ragione Alicip, in quanto il termine è abbinato ad "architecture", e l'ho trovato abbinato anche ad altri sostantivi, tipo "house", "living" ecc. Ma "cheapscape", secondo me, è un sostantivo, e come si vede nel post iniziale di Lorena, è seguito dall'aggettivo "urbano". Chi ha usato "*cheapskate *urbano", a mio avviso, ha commesso un errore


Non è molto elegante da parte mia, ma concordo 
Nell'intervista, Gehry dice di aver chiamato il suo lavoro "cheapskate architecture" - architettura per spilorci, roba che veniva via con pochi soldi - perché gli sembrava catchy, una buona idea di marketing (lo dice scherzosamente).
Tuttavia, perlomeno in Italia, è entrato in uso il termine _cheapscape_ per indicare il paesaggio desolato delle periferie urbane. Lo usa sicuramente Bruno Zevi.


----------



## Lorena1970

Pat (√2) said:


> Non è molto elegante da parte mia, ma concordo
> Nell'intervista, Gehry dice di aver chiamato il suo lavoro "cheapskate architecture" - architettura per spilorci, roba che veniva via con pochi soldi - perché gli sembrava catchy, una buona idea di marketing (lo dice scherzosamente).
> Tuttavia, perlomeno in Italia, è entrato in uso il termine _cheapscape_ per indicare il paesaggio desolato delle periferie urbane. Lo usa sicuramente Bruno Zevi.


Concordo in toto. In effetti riascoltando il video il senso e quello. Avevo ascoltato ripetutamente la parola senza dare peso al contesto. In ogni caso Zevi (e non solo lui ) usa appunto x il contesto urbano "cheapscape" che era ciò che io volevo verificare e che Mary aveva già chiarito, video o meno. Sono due termini diversi di significato simile che si applicano a contesti differenti pur se comunque afferenti l architettura .


----------

